# my black moor has tiny white spots!



## lynski1

i just added this black moor to my tank 2 days ago ,ive noticed tiny pin head white spots appearing, im not sure if it white spot ,,or just stress .. please help ,as i dont want my other fish affected, p.s. im new to keeping fish ,,and just learning new things every day , ive had my 60 ltr tank for 2 months now ,,clean filter and water change once a week ,(just learned not to use tap water ! )oooooooops, but i now using water cleaner ,oh,, another question ,does boiling water and letting it cool,take chlorine and other harmful stuff out of the water? i was washing filter sponge under tap ,till i read up on the bacteria .dont do that no more ,clean it in fish water now, please dont shoot me down ,,as im so keen to learn ,and want my wee fish to be healthy and happy! any advice would be so appreciated thanx. its a cold water tank, under 68 temp, went to get a amonia and nitrate tester today,but pet shop dont do em ,sigh!


----------



## leoti

looks like whit spot to me thats what i would treat it for


----------



## Kaz65

Sounds like white spot. I would treat it for that sooner the better as your other fish will get it.


----------



## lynski1

i have been using white spot in my tank ,,will that helpit? y did it not have spots when i bought it? do i have the disease in my tank, the other fan tails look fine


----------



## lynski1

ive read that water change daily helps ,is that true


----------



## sullivan

lynski1 said:


> i have been using white spot in my tank ,,will that helpit? y did it not have spots when i bought it? do i have the disease in my tank, the other fan tails look fine


It will be fine to carry on using it in your tank and it will help to prevent it being passed to your other fish. I would suggest a partual water change to as some times bad water condition can cause odd infections in fish. Once the spots have gone just keep an eye on your fish as further treatment may be nessary. Red streaks in the fishes fins and tail will also indicant if the water condition is not correct. Its more likely that this white spot was laying dormant and has now come out with a bit of stress also with the fish being moved about.


----------



## lynski1

ive noticed some of the spots have disapeared, but there is 3 on its tail fin,and 1 on its back , will they keep appearing then go aventually? im gona take water sample to work ,they can test water there ,phew, ...oh, and does boiling tap water and letting it cool,take all harmful stuff out ! for water changes ? thanx for the replies everyone , x oh cant see red streaks in other fish ,checked ta. black moor seems to be gulping at surface alot today ,as if it looking for food, other fan tails still swimming normally! do black moors surface more than any other fish ,,or is it caused by these spots


----------



## lynski1

my black moor is now free from white spot, yay, but ill keep treating the water with it for the time being ,and do partial water changes every 2nd day, thanx peeps ,


----------



## sullivan

lynski1 said:


> my black moor is now free from white spot, yay, but ill keep treating the water with it for the time being ,and do partial water changes every 2nd day, thanx peeps ,


my black moor use to like a cooked pes take shuck off they like the middle of the gardens pes. Use to like cucmber to.


----------



## lynski1

peas................... lol , ok ill try it...never thought they ate anything other than fish food , cant beleive how healthy my wee fish are looking now , my moutain minnows are neither up nor down ,


----------



## fliketyflic1

help think my blackmoors has got the same thing as the person that started this thread wots the best thing to do ??? we only did a water change y.day and we took a water sample to the shop where we got them from before we bought them and they said it was ok . my other fish look fine its just my 2 new blackmoors that look like they have it


----------

